# Epotin 3000 iu / vial



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

I order some Epotin 3000 (Epo) and want to no a safe dosage per week and do u mix it with bacs water and how long will a bottle last?

thx

steve


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

stevebills said:


> I order some Epotin 3000 (Epo) and want to no a safe dosage per day and do u mix it with bacs water and how long will a bottle last?
> 
> thx
> 
> steve


 https://thinksteroids.com/steroid-profiles/epogen/


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

Before you even start there's a huge amount of prep needed if you going to run epo, and it's not something to mess with, if you balls up with epo it will kill you, not saying you have not looked into it but if your asking wot it should be mixed with is slightly worrying

its also a very under ground med still as people are very cautious about mentioning doses as everyone is different regarding red blood cell levels , if you thicken you blood too much it will clog or pool and clot in your limbs, it's very scary stuff, even the guys who are monitored by physicians have died whilst using epo


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

Personally I wouldn't touch it, I looked into it whilst doing iron mans and latter whilst doing crossfit but it's just too complicated, there are easier and safer ways to increase red blood cells, look into EQ as it has great benefits when it comes to red blood cell production, much cheaper and safer than running epo, unless your a elite runner/cyclist I wouldn't bother if I'm honest, unless you have a very knowledgeable physician on hand


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

So if one bottle contains 3000 iu

the bottle needs 1ml of bacs

then i could split it and do 2 x 1500 ius

so 1500 ius a week and see how it goes


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

Honestly I wouldn't want to give any dose info due to how dangerous this stuff is, have you prepped with iron, ferritin, b12 etc, you have to ready your blood cell production before even starting epo, where did you get 1500iu per day from? Epo is and should be regulated by body weight, and not just wot you weigh in kgs it has to be taken on lean tissue weight. Honestly mate I'm not saying this to be a tit it's so complicated that even DRs get this wrong and kill athletes


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

My weight is 280 lbs and that means I can take 2500 ius a week max

but I'm going to split it at 1500 a week to test my reaction and I will take aspirin

for my blood ok


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

To be safe I could take 1000 ius a week

so one bottle would last 3 weeks


----------

